# New arrow rest?



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Get a full containment drop away rest. There are a lot of them available. Limbdriver pro v, ripcord code red, qad hdx, aae pro drop, nap apache, I'm sure there are others. you may have to work a little bit to get them tuned, but I am sure you will be much happier in the long run. good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## Aldog (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there any particular thing that I should look for in a full containment drop away? Or do they all have the same features and all work the same?


----------



## john5 (Mar 15, 2007)

There are alot of good containment rest available, I prefer the limb driver pro v, and apa twister, I've used the ripcord and qad's but the twister and limb drivers are more reliable. For full containment when arrow is nocked then the nap scizzor rest and tr revolution are good I prefer the revolution, its more reliable. Most rest that are labeled full containment are not because when the arrow is nocked they are still able to move around with in the containment part of the rest until the bow is fully drawn however for full containment where the arrow does'nt move when nocked there are few choices such as the scizzor rest, and tr revolution.


----------



## Aldog (Jul 23, 2012)

I talked to an archery guy today and he said that he has been shooting a whisker biscuit for 10years and has not had it tear the flechting like I have described. He thinks something else may be going on. Any thoughts to this? Does anyone not like the whisker biscuit? I like the concept and no other moving parts to fail or strings to break.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Imo you need stiff vanes for a whisker biscuit. If the are soft and fold over easy they warp easy. Imo that causes more drag as it goes through.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you left or right handed? If left I am selling a new trophy ridge revolution. It's a great rest for the price.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

The WB is good for easy tuning but if your shooting 100 arrows a day it can wear on your vanes. Especially if you use longer vanes. I highly recommend the QAD Ultrarest HDX. All you do is lay the arrow on it, move the tab, and shoot. It's a full containment drop-away rest and the arrow stays contained until you shoot. You can let down slowly and the rest stays ready. To release it you simply push the tab the other way. Hope this helps.


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

By switching over to a drop away, two things will happen.
First, you'll quit trashing vanes.
Second, your accuracy will improve.
I shoot an AAE DOA and a Pro Drop, on my hunting bow and 3D bow respectively.
The premise of a fall away is that the launcher gets out of the way before the vanes get to it, which does two things- it mitigates the effect of any flinch you may have at the release, and two, reduces the induced torque felt at the arrow while it's getting launched.
Both effects help us suck less while shooting.
Personally, having checked out many of the fall away rests on the market, I stick with AAE for a couple reasons. Their stuff is a close to bullet proof as it gets, it's all made in the USA, and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I am stone cold out on any Whisper Bisquit Rest. People will argue to death how well they like them,,,,,not me.


----------



## okie143 (Jul 26, 2011)

2011’S TOP SIX DROP-AWAY ARROW RESTS
APA Archery-The Twister CD (Cable Drive)
Arizona Archery Enterprises (AAE)-The DOA Full Capture/Fall Away rest
Fuse Ultra Rest-The Ultra Rest includes Velocity Dropaway Technology
G5 Outdoors-The Expert Pro
New Archery Products Apache Micro-Drop- A compact version of the red-hot full containment Apache rest
Ripcord-The Code Red
Trophy Ridge-The Revolution

Take your pick.


----------



## Aldog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and knowledge. I am going to stick with the WB for now, too close to trip to be changing gear and learning something new. It only takes one arrow and broadhead and those both will never have been shot! You all have gave some rest to research and possibly change to, thanks.


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

There are other full capture rests with 3 points of contact. I personally use a quicktune 360 and love it for hunting. Drop aways are great but remember the old saying [anything that can happen will happen]. I don't want to be in the field when something breaks any more, been there done that.


----------

